
Appellate Court Enforces Permanent Injunction against Microsoft Word - _pius
http://www.patentlyo.com/patent/2009/12/appellate-court-enforces-permanent-injunction-against-microsoft-word.html
======
noonespecial
Would it be possible (and IANAL so I've got no idea) to simply _not_ make your
products available in this whacked out district of east Texas?

Just refuse to ship by mail or retail to any address in the district in order
to make sure the trolls can't force you into this venue?

It would be no small measure of poetic justice if in return for making
themselves an enormous public nuisance and doing irreparable harm to the
patent system, all of their residents had to drive a hundred miles every time
they wanted an ipod.

